# NTSC to PAL (Cable TV)



## sparkyboy (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking for some assistance/advice regarding a pioneer PDP 507-XD that I own.

I recently moved to California and brought the plasma with me. It was my understanding that the unit could display the NTSC signal that is standard in the United States. I purchased an adapter which has changed the F connector on the coaxial cable that provides the digital cable feed to a IEC169-2 PAL antenna adapter which I have then connected to the plasma. However, I now have problems displaying the picture correctly. The signal is being picked up through auto-installation as an analogue signal and the closest I get to a reasonable picture is through using manual adjust and changing to SECAM. However even this is still black and white and has a distorted line through it.

I notice that there is a an option to change the colour system to NTSC in Input 1 and Input 2 but I am unsure how to set up my system to feed the coaxial into either of these two inputs.

Can you please tell me if in fact the PDP 507-XD is capable of correctly displaying the picture from a US digital cable box using a coaxial cable and if so how I should go about achieving this?

Any help that you are able to offer would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

According to the TV's specifications, the tuner is Digital DVB-T which is a different transmission standard than ATSC which is the North American Digital TV broadcast standard. Your TV can display NTSC video but it can not tune in the broadcast signals used to transmit the NTSC video.

You should probably be looking into purchasing an ATSC tuner with an HDMI output to get the best picture on your TV.

EDIT: Just reread the end of your post. Talk to your cable company to see if they offer a box that has an HDMI output. If not, then a component video output would be next best.


----------

